# Time to go all in.



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 25, 2021)

I've poked around here for a while reading and now would like to participate. So a quick background on me. Grew up smoking (cooking) over direct heat from wood burned in a fire barrel and the ashes shoveled underneath whatever was on the pit, whole hogs, chickens, whole shoulders, etc. A couple of years ago I decided to try my hand at offset cooking so I bought a Oklahoma Joe Highland to see if I liked it. I loved the food, but that thing is a pain to get up to temp and keep there even with a couple of mods. But I really like the hands on approach to long offset cooks, the results usually make me really appreciate the effort.

So anyway, I've been researching quality, semi-custom built smokers and have tentatively decided on a Copperhead from The Metal Guys Pits (TMG Pits) out of Knoxville. This smoker is completely fabricated from 1/4" plate steel including the cook chamber and firebox. Questions are, since there aren't any/many reviews that I can find and I don't do Faceplant, what do you guys think of their work and smokers? What should I be on the look out for? 

I looked at Lang, they are 6 months out on the wait and would not return my calls, Shirley, they are almost 2 years out, and a host of others that are in Texas with backlogs of months. Brandon at TMG Pits has answered my calls almost immediately as well as responding to my emails. They are about 14 weeks out on production.

Any opinions would be appreciated as I don't want to make an expensive mistake.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2021)

Honestly I have never heard of them, but I’m sure someone on here has. Do they have a website? If so could you post a link so we could see the info on the smoker you are looking at.
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 25, 2021)

If you ask me those TMG pits are some of the nicest being built currently. TN Mojo bbq team won memphis in may 2019 on one of their pits


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 25, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly I have never heard of them, but I’m sure someone on here has. Do they have a website? If so could you post a link so we could see the info on the smoker you are looking at.
> Al











						Copperhead 52 Reverse Flow
					

Our Copperhead Reverse Flow Smokers come standard with the following features: Built in Griddle top with drain 2 sliding cooks trays- 48”x24” and 48”x18” Front folding shelf Removable Reverse Flow Plates Paper Towel Holder 5” casters  2- Lava Lock thermometers Complete 1/4” steel construction...



					tmgpits.com


----------



## Alphonse (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes, due diligence avoids "buyer's remorse".    Are you dead set on a reverse flow?   

Can the TMG folks lead you to a customer near you who might let you come take a look at a pit?   There is a FB Group of ~350 members.  If I were spending that much money, I would at least get on there and look at the posts.  The downside with an "owner's groups" is they aren't the best at giving you honest answers.   But at least you get some real photos and you may get more insights.  The group did appear to have a lot of "live" posts from the builder, so they may have set the Group up and use it as a marketing tool.

I am not familiar with the pit but it looks very nice.   I am betting it works well and its aesthetics are very good.  I like the 1/4" construction.

A couple of things that give me pause are:
Their claim of a griddle, since it is under the exhaust and makes it a firewood warmer and not a real cooking surface.  If the pit is outside, it will catch water.   
I would prefer high temp paint vs. clear coat.   All pits will rust and need paint.  Clear coat is not easily renewed on a pit.  
The welding looks OK but it appears "Lang like" to me.  

Like most, their cost escalates quickly when you add options.  It is interesting that have not included some of the most basic items as standard.   So be very cautious about price comparing.   

In this pricing range, I would be looking seriously at Shirley's patio model which is their answer to quicker delivery.  I would also be looking at Lone Star Grillz.  Their delivery times are in the 14 week range, depending on the pit.  Both Shirley and LSG are on top of the heap from a quality perspective.    Downside with Shirley is they are small volume and do not really ship.  They turn their shipping over to a third party delivery guy they like.   LSG has an excellent website and Shirley has a lot of youtubes out there which are entertaining to say the least.   

I studied pits at length and eventually moved away from a reverse flow.  Full disclosure, I am admittedly a fan of Lone Star Grillz.  I have one of their offsets and also now have one of their Adjustable Grills on order as well.    

An alternative is buying a used offset.  They tend to come up fairly often since folks buy them to find out they don't like the amount of work it takes to run one and they buy too big and don't use it.   I see all sorts for sale on FB marketplace and in the Owners Groups there.  You may want to rethink your avoidance ot it.  

Welcome to the board and enjoy your studies and evaluations.  Dig deep and get what you want!  Avoid the "my pit is bigger than your pit" folks like the plague.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 25, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> Yes, due diligence avoids "buyer's remorse".    Are you dead set on a reverse flow?


They will build it with reverse flow or traditional flow and I'm leaning towards the traditional flow.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 25, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly I have never heard of them, but I’m sure someone on here has. Do they have a website? If so could you post a link so we could see the info on the smoker you are looking at.
> Al


tmgpits.com


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 25, 2021)

I've been reading a few of the smoker build threads on here and they have made me think of another question. How important are 2 air dampers on the firebox? I've read where the upper one really helps with temperature regulation so am curious if that's something that I really need to look for in new smoker.


----------



## Alphonse (Jan 25, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've been reading a few of the smoker build threads on here and they have made me think of another question. How important are 2 air dampers on the firebox? I've read where the upper one really helps with temperature regulation so am curious if that's something that I really need to look for in new smoker.



I think the theory is that it adds secondary combustion air to hot gas stream above the fire.   When you look at Lane, Shirley and LSG, none worry with that. 

BTW, I would much prefer to have the air intake line up with the flow of the firebox.  In other words, I would prefer the intake to be in the door on the TMG vs. the side.  The end draft is going to work better by flowing in a straight line to and distributing over the fire and then into the pit.   I believe side vents are not as effective from a flow viewpoint.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2021)

To me it looks like a well built smoker, but I would like to see one up close & personal before spending that kind of money. That way you could also add any mods to the smoker before they build it. Lately a lot of people have been bad mouthing Langs, and I have to agree the welds aren’t perfect, and the dampers need to be tweaked. But i have never had BBQ that tastes as good as it does coming off my Lang. With the Covid thing going on, I’m sure there is a shortage of workers & supplies, and the demand is higher, so the wait times are going to be longer. Plus what else can you do all day isolated in your house but smoke some meat & drink a few beers. Thank God they haven’t run out of beer yet!
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 25, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> ...Lately a lot of people have been bad mouthing Langs...Plus what else can you do all day isolated in your house but smoke some meat & drink a few beers. Thank God they haven’t run out of beer yet!
> Al


I live in South Carolina and the Lang shop is only 3 or so hours away as is the TMG shop in Knoxville. Lang is/was on my short list if they would just return my calls. I guess that they have too much business and don't need me. As for their welds, well with increased business comes increased pressure to produce and that can lead to short cuts, but also hiring qualified people is very difficult right now. 

And yes, thank God I can still cook and drink beer at the same time and the virus has left my house alone.....


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 25, 2021)

Check out Horizon out of Oklahoma.  I had to wait 4 months but very happy with it.  They also are great with the phone.  I live in California and had the same issue you jhad with Lang with KAT out here.   If they can't respond they must not need the business.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 25, 2021)

I own a Lang but have a friend that owns one of these. Don't know much about them but his smoker is 10+ years old and mine is closer to 20

Bubba Grills


----------



## Dantij (Jan 25, 2021)

I've owned my Lang for 2+ years and I agree with Al.  They are amazing cookers that produce amazing Q but the welds aren't perfect.  Most fabricators are grinding their welds to produce that " perfect weld".  Lang claims if a welds is done properly, it does not need to be grinded down. Since the Lang is the only stick burner I've ever cooked on,  I'm going to endorse it.  If I were having problems with it, I would honestly share with everyone.  All of the big name offsets are going to perform well.  Some are going to look a little better.  Some are going to cook a little better.  I love the reverse flow on the Lang. I guess it depends on how much you're willing to spend and how long you're willing to wait.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 25, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I own a Lang but have a friend that owns one of these. Don't know much about them but his smoker is 10+ years old and mine is closer to 20
> 
> Bubba Grills


I've looked at Bubba, but other than pictures of their cookers, they don't have a lot of details on their website such as cook chamber size, firebox size, etc. that I can find. I'll admit that I haven't called them, though....


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 25, 2021)

Maybe try giving them a call and see if they answer as I said I don't know all that much about them. The friend has the 250gal reverse flow with rib box


----------



## phatbac (Jan 26, 2021)

Give Lang another look. I have owned 3 and just ordered my 4th. they are exceptional quality smokers. I highly recommend them. They do have a good 4 month wait time but it's worth it. just my 2 cents...

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

I looked at Lang and a few out of Texas. I decided on the HBT Deluxe. I have to tell you I've been very happy with it. The only thing I didn't like about it was the diamond plate steel they used. I called them and they said no problem, they built one for me out of smooth 1/4" steel at no additional charge. They were great folks to deal with. 





						Home | hbtsmokers
					






					www.hbtsmokers.com


----------



## Fubar (Jan 27, 2021)

culpepersmoke; Congrats!!! That looks like one heavy duty Smoker!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 28, 2021)

So for an update, I've gotten myself on the list for a TMG Pit, the Copperhead 52" to be exact. I just can't wait much longer to do this as spring, then summer will be here before you know it and I'm not getting any younger. May not be the right reasons, but their communication with me and wait times are the primary factors followed by my perceived quality of their work. May end up being disappointed, but time will tell.....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't think you'll be disappointed. Like I said Tn Mojo won memphis in may on a TMG pit.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 29, 2021)

I think TMG are great pits and a copperhead 52 looks nice! I doubt you will be anything but bustling with joy with your purchase and enjoy it for years to come!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jan 29, 2021)

It looks like a mighty fine smoker.


----------



## Fubar (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks like several of us have new smokers on order.


----------

